# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  mund te me ndihmoni pak per nje eseee ?

## angel_

nje ese me dy tema ku te trajtohen te dyja ne nje raport te barabarte, dmth te kete dy ceshtje ne nje te nderthurura me nj-tj

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Busy Girl

Ti nuk e kupton si behet apo do nje material te gatshem??Cilen nga dy problemet ke?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Idea dhe concepti.

----------


## angel_

nje ese qe te kete edhe teme edhe nenteme , ska ne internet

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Busy Girl

ok pra por po te pyesim do idene si behet apo do ese shabllon :Mos:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## 2043

e do free apo me pagese?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Armiku-mik,"hasmi" politik.

"Donc,pas de politique sans ennemi " Keshtu,jo pa armik politik, eshte nje nga percaktimet o supozimet e armikut-mik ne politik nga J.Freund. Cfare eshte armiku politik ? Nuk eshte gje tjeter perveçse kundershtari qe ti lufton,por jo nje kundershtar si individ por si nje bashkesi individesh- politik. Armiku-mik-vazhdon Freund- nuk eshte nje maredhenie midis njeriut dhe njeriut,nuk eshte as midis nje njeriu dhe kolektivitetit,por eshte vetem midis kolektivitetit dhe kolektivitetit tjeter.
Ky zhvillim i ketij concepti eshte mare nga Schmitt : "Armiku eshte nje bashkesi njerezish qe luftojne...dhe qe i kundervihet po prap nje bashkesie umane te se njejtes gjini". Qe do te thote pak a shume qe armiku eshte publik. Ne gjermanishte si ne shume gjuhe te tjera nuk ka nje fjale qe te dalloj armikun publik nga armiku privat. Nuk ka nje "hostis" dhe inimicus" Prap,simbas Schmid ne te famshmin rrjesht "duajeni armiqte tuaj" (Mateu.Luka),shkruhet :"diligite inimicos vestros",dhe jo "diligite hostes vestros". Ne "Lexicon totius latiniatis" ; "hostis" eshte ai kunder te cilit luftojme publikisht....,ndersa "inimicus" eshte ai kunder te cilit kemi urrejtje private. Dmth; inimicus eshte ai i cili na urren,hostis eshte ai i cili luftohet....

Pastaj vazhdoje vete,jepi drejtimin si te duash

----------

Lulke (19-11-2015)

----------


## mia@

> nje ese me dy tema ku te trajtohen te dyja ne nje raport te barabarte, dmth te kete dy ceshtje ne nje te nderthurura me nj-tj


Merr dy tema nga forumi dhe trajtoji ne menyre te barabarte meqe s'paska rendesi tema e se ke idene cfare te trajtosh. lol Ke tema shyqyr plot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## bora2

no idea  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bora2

Teknologjia dhe e ardhmja
Bota eshte gjithnje ne levizje,ndryshim dhe kerkim per persosje te vazhdueshme.
Njerezimi ka ndryshar shume shpejt ne kohe,ndryshimi eshte tipar i inteligjences se tij.Njeriueshte ai qe,qysh nga epoka e gurit rendi ne koresine e zhvillimit per tu zhytur sot ne misteret e shkences dhe teknologjise.jetojme ne eren e teknologjise,e ardhmja i perket asaj.
S fillim,mund te permendim makinen e pare llogaritese,arithmometrin,te ndertuar nga Tomas de Kolmar,me 1820-en.Kjo shpikje u hapi rrugen shume te tjerave,per te kulmuar me daljen ne treg te kompjuterit te pare,ne vitin 1981.Fale zhvillimit te vrullshem te teknologjise,shume procese te dobishme ne fusha te ndryshme te shkences kryhen me shpejt dhe me mire.As nuk mendohet se ne cfare nivelesh zhvillimi do te ishim sot pa PC-ne.
Se dyti,vlen te permendim celularin-nje shpikje boterore.Sot ky mjet eshtezhvilluar ne menyre te tille qe lejon komunikimin jo vetem me degjim,por edhe nepermjet te parit.
Lidhur me makinat,ato kane qene ne persosje te vazhdueshme.Nissan-i ka prezantuar makinen elektrike me te shpejt ne bote,e cila mund te arrije nje shpejtesi prej me shume se 300 km ne ore.
Per me teper,persosja vijon me zbulimin e sistemit te quajtur WI-FI qe bazohet ne nje koncept te ngjashem me radaret dhe mund te gjeje vendndodhjen e njerezve ne levizje.Ky sistem funksionon edhe nese njerezit jane ne ambiente te mbyllura.
Pra,bota qeveriset nga ndryshimete pandalshme dhe prandaj duhet te vendosim lidhje me te tashmen dhe te ardhmen,me shume se me te kaluaren.Teknologjia e informatikes eshte nje shembull i shkelqyer sesi sistemet me moderne behen mbizoteruese ne pak vite,ne pak muaj.Njeriu synon permisimin e jetes se tij dhe kjo muned te arrihet vetem nepermjet ndryshimit.Pranimi i se rese pergjithesisht perqafohet nga te gjithe,sidomos te rinjte.Te gjitha argumentet e mesiperme deshmojne se e ardhmja i takon teknologjise.Nuk na mbetet vec te ndjekim ritmin e ndryshimit.

----------

